# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  شخصيتك من صورتك المفضلة

## شمعة امل

هذه مجموعة من 9 صور ..

أقربها إلى نفسك وأحبها إليك هي الصورة التي تصف طبيعة شخصيتك ..




النتائج وفقاً لرقم الصورة التي أحببتها :

الصورة 1: نشيط ، ديناميكي ، مظهري ..

عندك استعداد لخوض مخاطر عديدة للحصول على مركز أو
عمل جديد ، وبالعكس الروتين يسبب لك نتائج عكسية تماماً. 
ما تسعى إليه حقاً هو أن يكون لك دور فعال في أي شيء.



الصورة 2: مستقل ، غير نمطي ، متحرر ..

أنت تطلب حياة متحررة وغير مقيدة لنفسك. عندك حاسة فنية 
في عملك. أحياناً سعيك وراء الحرية يحقق نتائج مختلفة تماماً 
عن توقعاتك. أسلوبك في الحياة منفرد جداً ، تبتعد عن التقليد
بل بالعكس تسعى للحياة بطريقتك الخاصة وتبعاً لأفكارك حتى 
ولو تطلَّب ذلك أن تسبح عكس التيار.



الصورة 3: شفاف ، حساس ، لك تأثير على الآخرين..

غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين ، تكره السطحية.
عادة تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو قليلاً ، لكن 
علاقاتك مع أصدقائك كثيرة ومؤثرة جداً مما يعطيك الراحة النفسية
. لا يضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويلة فقليلاً ما تشعر بالملل.



الصورة 4: مسالم ، هادئ ، غير عنيف ..

أنت سهل التعامل وتستطيع أن تصادق الآخرين بدون أدنى مجهود.
أنت تستمتع بخصوصيتك واستقلالك وتسعى من وقت لآخر إلى 
أن تجلس منفرداً للتأمل في معاني الحياة. أنت شخصية 
تحب السلام وتقدر الحياة.



الصورة 5: واثق من نفسك ، عملي جداً ، محترف ..

أنت تتحمل مسؤولية حياتك. 
أنت لا تؤمن بالحظ وتعتمد على أعمالك وتحل مشاكلك بطريقة 
غير معقدة وبسيطة. 
الذين من حولك يثقون بك ويعتمدون عليك. 
أنت تثق بنفسك بشدة ولا تستريح حتى تصل لأهدافك.



الصورة 6: عملي ، واقعي ، متوازن..

أنت تحب الحياة الطبيعية وتكره كل أنواع التعقيد. 
يحبك الناس لأن قدميك راسختان ويمكن الاعتماد عليك. 
أنت تعطي القريبين منك الأمان. 
أنت لا تعشق الموضة ، والملبس يجب أن يكون عملي بالنسبة لك.



الصورة 7: واثق من نفسك ، شخصية مرتبة ، أهل للثقة..

إحساسك مرهف ومستمر ودائماً تحيط نفسك بالشخصيات الباهرة 
التي سرعان ما تكشف زيفها. 
تؤثر الثقافة بشكل واضح في حياتك. 
تجد لنفسك أسلوبك الخاص. 
أنت تهتم بمظهرك بعيداً عن بهرجة الموضة. 
أنت تتأثر بأسلوب المحيطين بك.



الصورة 8: رومنسي ، حالم ، عاطفي ..

أنت إنسان حساس جداً ترفض أن تحكم على الأحداث من وجهة
نظر عقلية فقط بل ما يمليه عليك شعورك مهم عندك أيضاً. 
تبعد عمن يرفضون الرومنسية ويتصرفون بعنصرية. 
أنت لا تسمح لأي أحد أن يعكر صفوك.



الصورة 9: مرح ، متحرر ، بسيط ..

أنت تحب الحياة حرة ً بدون تكاليف وتسعى للاستمتاع بها
حتى آخر لحظة عملاً بـمبدأ "العمر واحد". 
دائماً تتطلع لكل ما هو جديد وتبحث عن التغيير. 
لا شيء يزعجك أكثر من إحساسك بالقيود. 
تستطيع التكيف سريعاً ويعتاد الناس من حولك على
المفاجآت من ناحيتك .


ملاحظة : إذا وجدت أن الصفات لاتنطبق عليك بشكل كاف يمكنك
اختيار صورة ثانية أحببتها .. وتكون صفاتك مزيجاً من الصفات 
التي تصف الصورتين معاً .


م .ن.ق.و.ل.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الصورة 2: مستقل ، غير نمطي ، متحرر ..

أنت تطلب حياة متحررة وغير مقيدة لنفسك. عندك حاسة فنية 
في عملك. أحياناً سعيك وراء الحرية يحقق نتائج مختلفة تماماً 
عن توقعاتك. أسلوبك في الحياة منفرد جداً ، تبتعد عن التقليد
بل بالعكس تسعى للحياة بطريقتك الخاصة وتبعاً لأفكارك حتى 
ولو تطلَّب ذلك أن تسبح عكس التيار.

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): ...شكرااا ميرفا

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_الصورة 2: مستقل ، غير نمطي ، متحرر ..

أنت تطلب حياة متحررة وغير مقيدة لنفسك. عندك حاسة فنية 
في عملك. أحياناً سعيك وراء الحرية يحقق نتائج مختلفة تماماً 
عن توقعاتك. أسلوبك في الحياة منفرد جداً ، تبتعد عن التقليد
بل بالعكس تسعى للحياة بطريقتك الخاصة وتبعاً لأفكارك حتى 
ولو تطلَّب ذلك أن تسبح عكس التيار.

...شكرااا ميرفا
_

مبين انو الكلام صح   :Icon31: 
شكراا   احمد  على المرور العطر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الصورة 3: شفاف ، حساس ، لك تأثير على الآخرين..

غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين ، تكره السطحية.
عادة تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو قليلاً ، لكن 
علاقاتك مع أصدقائك كثيرة ومؤثرة جداً مما يعطيك الراحة النفسية
. لا يضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويلة فقليلاً ما تشعر بالملل.

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_الصورة 3: شفاف ، حساس ، لك تأثير على الآخرين..

غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين ، تكره السطحية.
عادة تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو قليلاً ، لكن 
علاقاتك مع أصدقائك كثيرة ومؤثرة جداً مما يعطيك الراحة النفسية
. لا يضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويلة فقليلاً ما تشعر بالملل.


_

شكرا عمار على المرور العطر 
انا كمان اخترت الصورة 3  
 :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

الصورة 8: رومنسي ، حالم ، عاطفي ..

أنت إنسان حساس جداً ترفض أن تحكم على الأحداث من وجهة
نظر عقلية فقط بل ما يمليه عليك شعورك مهم عندك أيضاً. 
تبعد عمن يرفضون الرومنسية ويتصرفون بعنصرية. 
أنت لا تسمح لأي أحد أن يعكر صفوك.

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_الصورة 8: رومنسي ، حالم ، عاطفي ..

أنت إنسان حساس جداً ترفض أن تحكم على الأحداث من وجهة
نظر عقلية فقط بل ما يمليه عليك شعورك مهم عندك أيضاً. 
تبعد عمن يرفضون الرومنسية ويتصرفون بعنصرية. 
أنت لا تسمح لأي أحد أن يعكر صفوك.
_

مشكوووووورة سوسن على المرور الطيب   :Icon31:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

اقتباس:
الصورة 3: شفاف ، حساس ، لك تأثير على الآخرين..
_ 
غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين ، تكره السطحية.
عادة تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو قليلاً ، لكن 
علاقاتك مع أصدقائك كثيرة ومؤثرة جداً مما يعطيك الراحة النفسية
. لا يضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويلة فقليلاً ما تشعر بالملل.__
_

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ghazi qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
الصورة 3: شفاف ، حساس ، لك تأثير على الآخرين..

غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين ، تكره السطحية.
عادة تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو قليلاً ، لكن 
علاقاتك مع أصدقائك كثيرة ومؤثرة جداً مما يعطيك الراحة النفسية
. لا يضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويلة فقليلاً ما تشعر بالملل.

_

مشكووووووووووور على المرور العطر
شخصيتك مثلي  :Icon31:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ghazi qasaimeh  
اقتباس:
الصورة 3: شفاف ، حساس ، لك تأثير على الآخرين..

غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين ، تكره السطحية.
عادة تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو قليلاً ، لكن 
علاقاتك مع أصدقائك كثيرة ومؤثرة جداً مما يعطيك الراحة النفسية
. لا يضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويلة فقليلاً ما تشعر بالملل.



مشكووووووووووور على المرور العطر
شخصيتك مثلي 
_


 العفوا 
وبشرفني اكون زي شخصيتك :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ghazi qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ghazi qasaimeh  
اقتباس:
الصورة 3: شفاف ، حساس ، لك تأثير على الآخرين..

غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين ، تكره السطحية.
عادة تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو قليلاً ، لكن 
علاقاتك مع أصدقائك كثيرة ومؤثرة جداً مما يعطيك الراحة النفسية
. لا يضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويلة فقليلاً ما تشعر بالملل.



مشكووووووووووور على المرور العطر
شخصيتك مثلي 



العفوا 
وبشرفني اكون زي شخصيتك
_

والله انا اللي الي الشرف  :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

الصورة 3: شفاف ، حساس ، لك تأثير على الآخرين..

غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين ، تكره السطحية.
عادة تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو قليلاً ، لكن 
علاقاتك مع أصدقائك كثيرة ومؤثرة جداً مما يعطيك الراحة النفسية
. لا يضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويلة فقليلاً ما تشعر بالملل.


ممتاز :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

الصورة رقم 6 


مشكورة ميرفا

----------


## المتميزة

الصورة 3: شفاف ، حساس ، لك تأثير على الآخرين..

غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين ، تكره السطحية.
عادة تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو قليلاً ، لكن 
علاقاتك مع أصدقائك كثيرة ومؤثرة جداً مما يعطيك الراحة النفسية
. لا يضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويلة فقليلاً ما تشعر بالملل
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الصورة 2: مستقل ، غير نمطي ، متحرر ..
أنت تطلب حياة متحررة وغير مقيدة لنفسك. عندك حاسة فنية 
في عملك. أحياناً سعيك وراء الحرية يحقق نتائج مختلفة تماماً 
عن توقعاتك. أسلوبك في الحياة منفرد جداً ، تبتعد عن التقليد
بل بالعكس تسعى للحياة بطريقتك الخاصة وتبعاً لأفكارك حتى 
ولو تطلَّب ذلك أن تسبح عكس التيار.


الصورة 8: رومنسي ، حالم ، عاطفي ..

أنت إنسان حساس جداً ترفض أن تحكم على الأحداث من وجهة
نظر عقلية فقط بل ما يمليه عليك شعورك مهم عندك أيضاً. 
تبعد عمن يرفضون الرومنسية ويتصرفون بعنصرية. 
أنت لا تسمح لأي أحد أن يعكر صفوك.


يسلمو

----------


## The Gentle Man

الصورة 1: نشيط ، ديناميكي ، مظهري ..

عندك استعداد لخوض مخاطر عديدة للحصول على مركز أو
عمل جديد ، وبالعكس الروتين يسبب لك نتائج عكسية تماماً. 
ما تسعى إليه حقاً هو أن يكون لك دور فعال في أي شيء.

----------


## زهره التوليب

الصورة 3: شفاف ، حساس ، لك تأثير على الآخرين..

غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين ، تكره السطحية.
عادة تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو قليلاً ، لكن 
علاقاتك مع أصدقائك كثيرة ومؤثرة جداً مما يعطيك الراحة النفسية
. لا يضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويلة فقليلاً ما تشعر بالملل.

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على المرور العطر  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

انا اخترت الصورة رقم9

----------


## باريسيا

انا اخترت التلاته والسته اكتير حلوين وحبيتهم 
بس تلاته اكتر شي 
لهيك اخترت تلاته 

يسلمو اكتير حلوه 
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
_انا اخترت الصورة رقم9_

شكرا على المرور دليلة  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا  
_انا اخترت التلاته والسته اكتير حلوين وحبيتهم 
بس تلاته اكتر شي 
لهيك اخترت تلاته 

يسلمو اكتير حلوه 
يعطيك الف عافيه
_

شكرا على المرور باريسيا  :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الصورة 7: واثق من نفسك ، شخصية مرتبة ، أهل للثقة..
> 
> إحساسك مرهف ومستمر ودائماً تحيط نفسك بالشخصيات الباهرة 
> التي سرعان ما تكشف زيفها. 
> تؤثر الثقافة بشكل واضح في حياتك. 
> تجد لنفسك أسلوبك الخاص. 
> أنت تهتم بمظهرك بعيداً عن بهرجة الموضة. 
> أنت تتأثر بأسلوب المحيطين بك.


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
__

شكرا مها على المرور  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الصورة 3: شفاف ، حساس ، لك تأثير على الآخرين..

غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين ، تكره السطحية.
عادة تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو قليلاً ، لكن 
علاقاتك مع أصدقائك كثيرة ومؤثرة جداً مما يعطيك الراحة النفسية
. لا يضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويلة فقليلاً ما تشعر بالملل.

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_الصورة 3: شفاف ، حساس ، لك تأثير على الآخرين..

غالباً أنت حازم مع نفسك أكثر من الآخرين ، تكره السطحية.
عادة تفضل أن تجلس وحيداً على أن تجادل ولو قليلاً ، لكن 
علاقاتك مع أصدقائك كثيرة ومؤثرة جداً مما يعطيك الراحة النفسية
. لا يضايقك أن تبقى وحيداً لفترات طويلة فقليلاً ما تشعر بالملل.



_

شكرا على المرور تحية
والله نفس الصورة يلي اخترتها انا 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

مشكوووووووووووورة

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_مشكوووووووووووورة_

مشكورة على المرور   :Icon31:

----------

